
Copyright office granted a certificate of registration for project “xyz” then - hnUserOct2018
US copyright office granted a certificate of registration for project &quot;xyz&quot; (xyz is explicitly spelled out in the title of work) then... a few years later someone registered and parked domain xyz.com. Would you pay up (around $2k + I&#x27;m on a budget) and buy the domain? Why would&#x2F;wouldn&#x27;t you? Asking for a friend ;-)
======
Centrino
Copyright registration is meaningless in this context. It is for the
registration of complete works, mainly to prove their existence at a certain
time. Trademark registration (USPTO) could be relevant to this situation, but
it depends from the specific classes of goods and services the trademark is
registered for. There is nothing that prevents you from registering a domain
name if it is still available, or from buying a domain from someone else. The
copyright registration is not relevant. The trademark registration could be
for other classes or you might reside in a country for which the trademark
registration is not relevant. I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice.

